# 1984 24' Layton Trailer



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I need to sell this trailer ASAP. I am in a bad way financialy and must sell it. I'm hoping to get $2,000 but will entertain all offers in order to get rid of it ASAP. I believe the trailer is worth well more than $2,000. Both trailer and title are ready to go.[attachment=5:3fyn51bd]Trailerforsale005-1.jpg[/attachment:3fyn51bd][attachment=4:3fyn51bd]new trailer pic 1.jpg[/attachment:3fyn51bd][attachment=3:3fyn51bd]new trailer pic 2.jpg[/attachment:3fyn51bd][attachment=2:3fyn51bd]new picture 3.jpg[/attachment:3fyn51bd][attachment=1:3fyn51bd]new picture 4.jpg[/attachment:3fyn51bd][attachment=0:3fyn51bd]new pic 5.jpg[/attachment:3fyn51bd]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, I replied to your email, but you never responded. Shoot me more details etc..

T


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hey, I replied to your email, but you never responded. Shoot me more details etc..
> 
> T


I sent you an email with many more pictures and information.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Got em, Thanks!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!


----------

